# petronix igniter 3



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

well i saw on the petronix web site that thay now have the igniter3 out its got all the stuff the ignite1 and 2 have but adds i seconde spae so you dont have to have a bix msd type boy under the hood its in the self contained unit where the points normaly go so what i want to know is has anybody here used one on thare pontiac and doe's it help your mpg and if so how much?


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

ok, i just woke. what is it?


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

go to the companys website and read about it


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

danthepontiacman said:


> go to the companys website and read about it


I went to the site. Sounds the same (functionally) as Ignitor I and II. They claim better spark, etc. but remember: spark comes from the coil!

I've use the Petronix device for about 5 years in my 62 Corvette and like it alot. Never needed any MSD box, just a higher performinging coil. I also installed a Petroinix in my 65 GTO but have not yet started the new motor.

The Corvette uses a ballast resistor where the GTO does not. I believe that's just a simple wiring difference to the coil.

All that said, I did chase a performance issue in the Corvette last year which turned out to be a "weak" spark off the Petronix. Turned out the plastic that covers the magnet rotted. That plastic is important to the operation (don't know why).

Last advice: If you go to the Petronix solution, be sure to carry a spare unit or a set of points/condensor in the trunk or glove box. When it fails, you'll not likley find a replacement in all auto parts stores.

Hal
Hal Vatcher's Web Site


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks the new one just adds a seconed fire thing like a msd box would do, my car still has points in it i was just thinking if i could milk a few more mpg out of it it would be geat, have you noticed any better inprovments in that department on the vette? other bands offer a points replacement to, anybody tryed any of the other brands? the plastic on the magnet thign has me a lil concerned since my cars a dayly drive i dotn want it to fail when i need it you know


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

danthepontiacman said:


> the plastic on the magnet thing has me a lil concerned since my cars a dayly drive i dotn want it to fail when i need it you know


My Corvette had the petronix in it for 4 years before my issue occurred. And, my issue with the plastic was because I had the distributor out of the car and laying around in an uncontrolled environment for about a month. That's what caused the plastic to get brittle/crack. Obvioulsy I like the unit because the new GTO motor has one as well. I didn't do the petronix for mpg or HP. Just for elimiating some maintenance.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

yea but i got fresh points in my car i am just trying to milk a few more mpg out of it without altering the originality of it but thanks for leting me nkow why it did it, i still aint sure what to do yet


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

I have a Petronix unit in the original '69 GTO distributor of my ride.
It's been in there for ten years.
I put it in so I wouldn't have to mess with the points anymore.
The original coil couldn't handle the Petronix unit so I swapped the original coil for an Accel coil.
I never tested the MPG, but after I did the swap, the car did seem start easier and engine felt like it had a little more grunt to it.
It has been ten years since I installed the Petronix unit, but I do remember feeling like it woke the engine up a little.

Do the swap.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

well the new one has the second spark thing is is ment to add that and make it like haveing a second spak box but without the big ugly box and i got a petronix igniter 1 coil befor 3 came out so now i think im goign to buy the igniter 3 coil and the igniter 3 and regap my plugs, ive hed with the hoter coil i can egap theme from 35 to 45, have yall did that?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's a link to Jegs website and what they say about it. Seems it's supposed to eliminate the need for a ignition box. Comes with a rev limiter. Do you mean to tell me that all you need to do is gut out the current points/condenser assembly and bolt in this one little unit and away you go? I already have a Accel Super coil to accomodate the swap. Is it really that simple? Also, can you use your current cap/rotor/plug wire setup, or, do these need to be swapped?


Pertronix 71181


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

+1 on Greengoat's post, I'm curious about these details myself.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

all i nkow is what the details on it say on thare site but it just became availible, befo that it just sead comeing soon igniter3


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

The Ignitor III is the advanced points replacement kit. It is literally an ignition box inside your distributor. It features multiple sparks throughout the entire RPM range and a high resolution REV limiter accurate to +/- 50 RPM which is set by the user. The Ignitor III module generates 5 times more spark than points. This of course means more spark energy creating more horsepower and better mileage

Features & Benefits: 

Adaptive dwell maintains peak energy throughout the entire RPM range, reducing misfires while improving engine performance 
Peak current level is reached just prior to spark for maximum energy without the heat build-up, increasing coil performance and module reliability 
Adjusts spark timing at higher RPMs to compensate for the inherent electronic delay 
Senses startup and develops more energy for quicker, easier starting 
Senses crank orientation from either the distributor cam lobe or a PerTronix magnet sleeve 
Thermal clad surface mount construction for high performance reliability 
Memory safe function for user settings 
LED user feedback for rev limit confirmation 
Built-in reverse polarity and over current protection shuts down the system, preventing component damage 
Legal in all 50 states and Canada (C.A.R.B. E.O. #D-57-8)

Applications: 

1957-59 AMC V8, All Models 
1963-74 AMC V8, All Models 
1957-74 Buick V8, All Models 
1956-74 Cadillac V8, All Models 
1964-74 Checker V8, All Models 
1957-74 Chevy V8, All Models 
1957-74 GMC Truck V8, All Models 
1966-74 Jeep 304, 401ci Engines 
1956-74 Oldsmobile V8, All Models 
1957-74 Pontiac V8, All Models 
1960-61 Studebaker Lark & Regal V8 
1965-66 Studebaker V8, All Models

heres the link to pertronixes site( Ignitor III)


----------



## jpdog357 (Feb 27, 2006)

Installed the Pertronix Ignitor I the other day. You take out the points and condenser in your original distributor and pop this unit in. Took 10 minutes after the distributor was out. Easy.

Jason


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I'm looking at the Ignitor III just because of the rev limiter and I believe it pushs out a little more current. I like this feature too - "Built-in reverse polarity and over current protection shuts down the system, preventing component damage". I'm assuming it's not necessary to remove the distributor?


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

thay do got a igniter3 coil for the igniter 3 let me know if any of you notice better mileige ore a power jump


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I already have an Accel Super coil I'm hoping should do the job. Wont know about the mileage. I've never checked mine. I know it's not good(I have a 455), but since I drive it only a few months out of the year I really don't care.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

well i live in a small town everythigns close so i drive mine year round its got the 2 barrel 326 v8


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Here's a link to Jegs website and what they say about it. Seems it's supposed to eliminate the need for a ignition box. Comes with a rev limiter. Do you mean to tell me that all you need to do is gut out the current points/condenser assembly and bolt in this one little unit and away you go? I already have a Accel Super coil to accomodate the swap. Is it really that simple? Also, can you use your current cap/rotor/plug wire setup, or, do these need to be swapped?
> 
> 
> Pertronix 71181


I swapped mine about two years ago to a Pertronix unit when I installed tri-power on my '66. I had an old built in coil distributor that wouldn't fit behind the rear carb. I bought a regular points distributor, took out the points, installed the unit in their place, installed a Pertronix coil and Pertronix plug wires. The unit has to be shimmed to a certain clearance, so it's better if the distributor is out of the car. It really is very simple to do and I have loved mine. I have a '69 I'm starting on soon and it is deffinately getting a Pertronix unit in it also.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

So Dan, you put in the unit? If so, how was the installation? Got some step by step proceedures for us? how'd the power/mileage improve?


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

naw i haveint yet, i was trying to find out some info bout how well thay work befor i do


----------

